# white DECA obsolete?



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I ordered a new card for a DVR for my parents tonight and asked about getting a DECA adapter straight from them instead of ebay and the seemingly knowledgeable ACDT rep told me the while DECAs are not being used anymore.

She told me some HSPs still have a bunch of them, so they are still making their way out, but the broadband DECA will be replacing them and each receiver will no longer power their respective DECA.

She told me the white ones were basically thrown together. 

Any truth to this? It seems strange they would want to put a 2-way splitter at every STB to do it this way. I don't believe it, but I thought I would ask... even though I think I already know the answer.

We all know how reps get confused sometimes so FWIW or whatever.  I will be using a white DECA from ebay, BTW...


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Just doesn't hold water. The added DB loss with a 2-way at every box would cause massive headaches.... :nono2:

The new design makes sense as a broadband DECA and nothing more.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm calling shenanigans.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

She insisted if I ordered one from here, an install visit was forced. :shrug:

I don't really care, it would have just been handy to have it all done in one call.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I call misinformation.

The white DECA units work mighty fine, and have done so in testing and production now for quite some time - no issues. They will continue to do so for some time as well.

Fact is, its simply a case of migrating to a different looking unit, one which is zoned in on just serving that specific role. Also nothing wrong with that.

As the Hx24 HD receivers and HD DVRs get into the field more and more, and require no external DECAs for those units, the demand for DECAs in general *over time *will diminish, leaving the primary need for the Broadband connection as the lead device location for any DECA.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Just another case of a csr having no clue what they are talking about. :nono:


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> She insisted if I ordered one from here, an install visit was forced. :shrug:
> 
> I don't really care, it would have just been handy to have it all done in one call.


I'm sure you could find a DECA adapter in the Buy/Sell/Trade forum.


----------



## SteinyD (Nov 17, 2006)

Just had my install / upgrade (existing customer) done this past Saturday. White DECA devices behind each STB. All MRV working as expected. Dual tuners working as expected. No performance issues, no lag, etc. Not sure they knew what they were talking about.


----------



## Eskimo (Aug 2, 2010)

SteinyD said:


> Just had my install / upgrade (existing customer) done this past Saturday. White DECA devices behind each STB. All MRV working as expected. Dual tuners working as expected. No performance issues, no lag, etc. Not sure they knew what they were talking about.


You got DECA boxes behind your HR24's, or just behind the single HR21?

Back to the OP, it sounds like they were confusing the built-in DECA of the H24-series with not using a certain DECA at every STB?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Eskimo said:


> Back to the OP, it sounds like they were confusing the built-in DECA of the H24-series with not using a certain DECA at every STB?


"Or" they mixed up the old use of the white DECA & PI being used for the router bridge and the new BB DECA that has replaced it.


----------

